# WA State Considers Bill Prohibiting BSL



## Carriana

HB 2117 is up for consideration in WA state. The proposed bill would prevent state dangerous dog laws to be applied to dogs based solely on breed. The bill would place more emphasis on responsible ownership than on a dog's breed.

https://app.leg.wa.gov/CMD/Handler.ashx?MethodName=getdocumentcontent&documentId=uSuueSLFYH0&att=false

*Summary of Bill: *

"State law definitions of "dangerous dog" and "potentially dangerous dog" are amended to specify that the breed of dog cannot be a factor in the determination of whether or not a dog meets the definition. Additionally, in a criminal prosecution of an owner of a dog that severely injures or kills a person, the prosecution may not prove the owner knew the dog was potentially dangerous based on the breed of the dog (as opposed to based solely on the breed of the dog).

Local authority to adopt breed-specific ordinances is preempted. A local ordinance cannot prohibit possession of a particular breed of dog, or declare a breed of dog to be dangerous or potentially dangerous. "


----------



## ames

Whoooooo hoooooooo so exciting!! Fingers crossed it passes Carrie!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TeamCourter

Thanks for posting this That totally made my day! I wasn't sure if it was rumor or not, and didn't get a chance to look into it yet. Fingers crossed for everyone here in Washinton!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

Thanks for the news link? .. WHOOT WHOOT!!! That will be FANTASTIC!


----------



## jttar

Great news Ms. C. and thanks for the link. One state at a time. YES!!

Joe


----------



## Katey

That's fantastic news! Hope that it gets passed!


----------



## gesse.bella

It did pass(1-16-14) ,but WA state has county to county laws some places still have the ban I believe Yakima is one of the county's that will take you dog as soon as they see them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

gesse.bella said:


> It did pass(1-16-14) ,but WA state has county to county laws some places still have the ban I believe Yakima is one of the county's that will take you dog as soon as they see them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's why people need to have money to sue their asses. Courts would side with the current law IMO anyway. Just needs funds or an atty and someone to bring the case. Happening in Rhode Island right now because they passed state wide legislation and some cities and towns are claiming they are grandfathered in. Such crap. Needs someone to fight it!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Carriana

I actually don't believe it did. It went to an executive session on 1-30 where it died.


----------



## ames

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Carriana

Actually, maybe not. This has been added since last week to the website:

"Dec 10*	Prefiled for introduction."

I was just checking in on this last week and that wasn't there. Does that mean it's being introduced into law? I don't speak legalese...


----------

